# P.V. versus Maz



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello again! Which city has the nicer beaches? things to do a see? cost of living? # of expats? Thanksm Norm


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Beaches*



NORM123 said:


> Hello again! Which city has the nicer beaches? things to do a see? cost of living? # of expats? Thanksm Norm


PV, being right up against the mountains, has nicer area scenery and is more tropical than Mazatlan, which is on a flat plain.
On your other questions, I can offer an opinion only on the beaches:
In PV, Playa Los Muertos on the south side of Rio Cuale isn't very clean, nor is the water. And it's usually packed solid with tourists and, especially, beach vendors.
The beaches around the hotel zone and marina are better. Parts of the beach at Nuevo Vallarta are nice, but other parts are narrow and not great for walking, which is one thing I like to do.
Not too many tourists use the beaches in downtown Mazatlan anymore or even the long stretch of Playa Norte between downtown and the Golden Zone. Beaches in the GZ have been badly eroded over the last few years....they're about half the size they were maybe 6 or 8 years ago. Construction of high-rise condos right up to the hightide line has also spoiled parts of the GZ beaches. 
The best beach, as far as we're concerned, in either PV or Mazatlan is Los Cerritos, a couple of miles north of Mazatlan's Golden Zone. Wide, long, fairly safe for swimming, clean water, pretty good surf and one of the world's great walking beaches.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> PV, being right up against the mountains, has nicer area scenery and is more tropical than Mazatlan, which is on a flat plain.
> On your other questions, I can offer an opinion only on the beaches:
> In PV, Playa Los Muertos on the south side of Rio Cuale isn't very clean, nor is the water. And it's usually packed solid with tourists and, especially, beach vendors.
> The beaches around the hotel zone and marina are better. Parts of the beach at Nuevo Vallarta are nice, but other parts are narrow and not great for walking, which is one thing I like to do.
> ...


What about costs, things to do, # of expats< thanks again:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Norm,
Costs anywhere are what you make them. Personally, if not for the 'hot &humid half of the year', I would love to live in Mazatlan. I would not consider PV's weather at all, nor the commercialism. Both places have expat residents of unknown numbers and both have many winter tourists. You'll have to visit both to know which you might prefer.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks!!.....................


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

I have already purchased property in Mazatlan and am planning to retire there in the future. Real estate is less expensive than in PV and there are certain restaraunts where you always see expats. Here is link to a very good article about Mazatlan 

Easy living in Mazatlan, the Pearl of the Pacific : Mexico Travel


----------

